# Blast and Cruise



## will (Feb 26, 2014)

So I got this friend that is in his 4th year college and I'm not sure what his degree is in but his studies evolve around steroids. he started running gear about 5 years ago and decided to run a blast cruise cycle. During his blast phase he is pinning ungodly amounts of everything u can think of. During his cruise phase he is running 500ml test a week. He knows more about gear than anyone I have ever talked to but at some point I have to call him insane for lack of better terms insane, because he has done this for a year straight now. At what point do I expect to get a call that he is 1) dead or 2) in jail because he's fking sheep on a regular basis


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2014)

1) never
2) soon


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 26, 2014)

You can go to jail for fukn sheep? Whats this world coming 2


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1) never
> 2) soon



Lmao.....!!


----------



## will (Feb 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1) never
> 2) soon



Hahahaha that was priceless


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a buddy that has been "on" for the better part of 17 years.


----------



## will (Feb 26, 2014)

17 years is nuts. I'm getting to point and age that I've thought about blast and cruise, because my test levels are getting low when I'm off, just not sure if I wanna take that step.  My Dr has talked about TRT for me but I'm like **** I got gear lol


----------



## losieloos (Feb 26, 2014)

will said:


> 17 years is nuts. I'm getting to point and age that I've thought about blast and cruise, because my test levels are getting low when I'm off, just not sure if I wanna take that step.  My Dr has talked about TRT for me but I'm like **** I got gear lol



This is a grown dogs game boi.


----------



## will (Feb 26, 2014)

Well this dog is grown, just not sure if I wanna go through the hassell of being on all the time


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

will said:


> 17 years is nuts. I'm getting to point and age that I've thought about blast and cruise, because my test levels are getting low when I'm off, just not sure if I wanna take that step.  My Dr has talked about TRT for me but I'm like **** I got gear lol



Yea I'm pretty sure he will need a restart if he wants kids. He went off for about 8 months cuz his dr said he had high Bp. He was 245 and went down to 215. 
Started back on tren and drol in nov he's up to 255 now.


----------



## will (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm to old to go having more kids and I've always wanted to do it myself,  but man lol. I'm on my 8th week test now and fixing to add decca next week and run it for 12weeks weeks. May just cruise after that who knows


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I blast and cruise but i dont go crazy on my doses or too many compounds. If i can keep growing on lower doses im good. Plus routine bloodwork and all to keep a check on everything


----------



## will (Feb 27, 2014)

What do u run on ur cruise


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 27, 2014)

will said:


> What do u run on ur cruise



Test e at 200mg/week. Aro ed. T3 for a few months, and cialis eod


----------



## will (Feb 27, 2014)

Decisions decisions. I guess I need to research more cause I've never taken that step but really contemplated it


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 27, 2014)

will said:


> Decisions decisions. I guess I need to research more cause I've never taken that step but really contemplated it



I prefer it because i BELIEVE i had low t before ever cycling. Stupid me, i cycled first and never came off. Cant honestly say id came off anyway if my levels were good beforehand. I just enjoy being "on"


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 27, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> Test e at 200mg/week. Aro ed. T3 for a few months, and cialis eod



Whats your T3 dose look like?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 27, 2014)

I cruise anywhere from 300mg to a gram a week depending on what's going on in my life at the time.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 27, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Whats your T3 dose look like?



Started at 50mcg ed. Now doing 100mcg. Forgot im also crusing with npp at 150mg e3d along with my test


----------

